# how to make a cinema movie (like the world of wacraft intro)?



## Msta (Oct 26, 2006)

hi am i not sure this is the right forum subject to post. (if not tell me which one)

ok, as seen on the World of Warcraft intro cinema (Or some other game intro). the animated figures. all i need to know is what program they use? i know it is a challenge, but i am willing to take it! i need to know the free programs and the payed programs. if u guys know any please tell :grin: 

thank you in advance :grin: 

~Msta:grin:


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i watched that video clip and i think alot of that can be done in 3d studio max. you can download a 30 trial from the autodesk website. there will be a lot to learn, but start small and work your way through tutorials and you'll build your skill level up. these are starter tutorials, so you'll probably need to get more advanced manuals later.

the only free 3d program would be blender. different to use, but everybit as capable. here is a starter manual for blender.

so have a go and post back with any problems.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

blizzard uses their own program its not on the market and cant be bought anywhere.

i think the best you can get thats close to that would be maya or 3d studio max. where maya has better movie features. those are both $$$ the free is the one called blender


----------



## Msta (Oct 26, 2006)

k thank you


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That intro cinematic is pretty awesome, isn't it? Full range of physics simulations, particle systems galore, indirect lighting and global illumination...

I'm Monolyth on Blackhand if WoW is your game.


----------

